# Reel Choice for Big Muskies



## rebu (Aug 11, 2007)

I own nothing but Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 6600 reels, and I love them, but I am looking to move up to a beefier combo for big muskies. I bought two custom 9' rods - one for baits up to 10 oz and the other for baits up to 16 oz. I'm thinking that tossing that kind of bait is going to burn up a 6600, so I am looking at purchasing either a Abu 7000 IHSN narrow spool or a Penn 965. Anybody here own either of these reels? I'm hoping someone has experience with both of these reels to help me make up my mind. Both get rave reviews on Cabelas's site. I want to keep the levelwind option, but I'm still interested in long casts as well as withstanding those long casts. Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I use a Garcia Ambassadeur 6600C4 spooled with 65# power pro and it works great for big muskie lures never had any problems with it but then again I have never tried to throw any lures that weigh more then a can of cola. I use a 7 foot rod when fishing out of a boat by my self I found out that a longer pole can cause you problems if you reel the fish in to far and your net handle is too short to reach the fish.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I use the 7000's for my big lures but have heard great things about the penns also.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

another abu to look at would be the record RCN60HC.the records are some of the smoothest,longest casting reels in their class.similar specs and price as the 7000,but higher gear ratio i think.i own a 50 series and love it.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

The Record series does have a lot of fans. Terry "Ace" Sjoberg of ACE Guide Service on Lake Vermilion MN has had nothing but rave reviews from his clients for the last two years! He says to get the high capacity 60 series with power handles for big baits though. -Gabe:B


----------



## rebu (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks to all who responded. You helped out a lot. I started heaving these heavy lures last year, and they seemed to be working the 6600s a bit too much, so I switched over to a Daiwa 27 line counter reel. The casting distance was incredible on the 8-1/2" rods, so that's why I decided to go this route. I have to tell you that a week's worth of casting took its toll on that reel. I know the 6600s can handle the fish. I'm just not sure they can handle me (the casting)! I'm going to pick up either the Penn 975 or an Abu 7000i HSN for this coming year. Again, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I've had my eye on the 8 foot St. Croix heavy action rated from 2-6 ounces. I'll probably pair it with a Record.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Here's another vote for Abu Record. What a fine piece of equipment, a real pleasure to use.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

:B Depending on how much money you have to work with, I would look at the new ABU Revo TORO series. They are around $280 but Bass Pro is giving a $130 pair of sunglasses with them right now. They have a smokin' gear ratio and a great low profile appearance without giving up massive line capacity! You'll see one of these on my boat this season for sure! Probably teamed up with the 8'6" heavy St.Croix -Gabe


----------



## goonmeister (Apr 23, 2004)

Go with the Penn or a Calcutta 700B. They both are great reels.

Jim


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

now im new to muskie fishing and was wondering if anyone here fishies West Branch lake and if so what depth shld i fish and what kind of baits to use with a 7' 1piece im not for sure on the lure weight but its a rhino if that helps ive caught catfish up to 40l.bs on it lol but i was also wondering what type of reel to use i was think maybe a small penn with round 40l.b line i cld really use any help thanx!


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I've owned a bunch of Abu's, there good reels but the heavier pulling lures tend to eat them up. I also have a Shimano Calcutta & a Diawa Luna reel, they seem to be holding up to the abuse better and have better cast controls than the Abu Garcias.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

bite-me,have you tried the record reels?there not your grandpa's abus 
they're definitely a cut above the other models.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Misfit - I've fished an Abu Record 60 with the 5.3:1 gears for the past 3 fishing seasons. It's deffinetly engineered better than the classic C3 & C4. Great reel... excellent casting, good drag and 5.3:1 is my favorite gear ratio for cranks and bucktails. I've put it through some serious abuse and it's still kicking pretty good. I think I've maintained the reel pretty well, but it's starting to show signs of wear for good reason - The past couple of seasons I've been throwing a lot of bigger bucktails (size 10 blades) and burning them on the retrieve and working deep diving cranks thru timber. Base on how hard I push the reel, if it breaks down on me this season, I would still feel I got more than my money's worth.

Later,
George


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'd say you've given it a good test with that kind of fishing.my 50 worked great out of the box,but after the first season i cleaned and lubed it with hot sauce and i could instantly tell the difference from the factory lube


----------



## Big Dan the muskie man (Jan 5, 2009)

i use abu garcia 6600 for muskie i have not been at muskie fishing for very long but i have found that the reels handle big baits good and hold there ground with those toothy critters has any one been out on the muskie hunt yet.


----------



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

I just bought a diawa Luma 300. Can't wait to spool it up,

I read alot of reviews. Some compared it to the calcutta TE.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

I prefer *Penn*....IMO, the best trolling reel for the money is the Penn GTI 110 $90.00+. I've used those for ever, and only minor/expected wear any reel would have. My best reel today is the one I bought back in the early 90's. They are a total work horse. I use the Penn Torque 100 for casting/short line trolling.


----------

